# Sona starting Christmas early...



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sona can't wait for Christmas...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, that's great. Very cute


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Clever girl Sona, I hope you get lots of presents!.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Much better than a jack in the box - a golden in a box!!!!! So cute.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd say she's the BEST gift!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The video is so cute! She must want you to remember that SHE is the best present you could ever get. I agree with her. Sona is beautiful


----------

